# Yt Woman Blocks Apt Entrance And Calls Police On Latino Man And Children Trying To Visit Their Aunt



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2019)

Man oh man! 



Swipe


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 20, 2019)

“Systematic and deep seeded hatred towards Latinos _and people of color_”. 

 

When it comes to systematic racism in America, African Americans should never be an asterisk. I don’t care who is speaking.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2019)

What was the outcome? Is there video of what happened when the police arrived?


----------



## Peppermynt (Nov 20, 2019)

Twitter's on it:


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 20, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> What was the outcome? Is there video of what happened when the police arrived?



Balleralert followed up with him and provided his response in the caption:


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 20, 2019)

How did he get in the building if the aunt wasn’t home?


----------



## brg240 (Nov 20, 2019)

Do these people have nothing going on in thier lives?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2019)

Any idea why his posts disappeared?


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 20, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Any idea why his posts disappeared?



Interesting. I thought maybe he set his page to private but I see he posted a scripture in his IG story about forgiveness. So I guess he’s over it and deleted them.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Nov 20, 2019)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Interesting. I thought maybe he set his page to private but I see he posted a scripture in his IG story about forgiveness. So I guess he’s over it and deleted them.


This just makes me suspicious.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 21, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> This just makes me suspicious.


Somebody probably told him that if the cops did show up he might have caught a criminal trespass charge.


----------



## LdyKamz (Nov 22, 2019)

I honestly feel like going to the building and trolling the hell out of this woman. I'll be in the neighborhood today too. Why does she get to police who comes in and out like she lives in some fancy high rise? Even then that would be no excuse but she lives on 4th and Ave B. I'm certain there were probably already some random white hobos sitting on the steps of her building anyway that she never says boo to. But the Latino man with 2 small children requires policing? Not to mention the damn place is probably a 12 story walk up and she wouldn't know this man's aunt even if he told her. She knows everyone in the building. Sure.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Nov 22, 2019)

She would have thought I was a linebacker the way I would have pushed past her


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Nov 22, 2019)

How do we know that_ she_ lives there?


----------

